# 2021 NC Morel Season



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

Been watching around Lenoir and local area but nothing yet. Don't seem to be any schroomers around here.


----------



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

Md. Morel Finder said:


> Been watching around Lenoir and local area but nothing yet. Don't seem to be any schroomers around here.


Eidolon, are you an avid schroomer? We just moved here and Ive been scouting trees all winter. Any advice for a Md guy who loves morels?


----------



## Discusman111 (Mar 19, 2021)

Md. Morel Finder said:


> Been watching around Lenoir and local area but nothing yet. Don't seem to be any schroomers around here.


It won't be long now. May be some early ones coming up. I'm going out this weekend around asheville and reems creek barnardsville area. I know of a really good place that produces every year. Going to check there soon.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Md. Morel Finder said:


> Eidolon, are you an avid schroomer? We just moved here and Ive been scouting trees all winter. Any advice for a Md guy who loves morels?


I am in NE GA. They are up, here, in places, big ones, but the areas that I know have produced in the past are showing me nothing right now. My May apple patches have not even come up, which is weird. Exactly one year ago, they were going full steam. The weather was hot and dry for weeks here, no rain, and temps were regularly up near 80 degrees 3 weeks ago. Now we've had 2 days of good rain, but it's gotten chilly again...Hunting morels in the South is not like it is up North; they are HARD to find here. I will only be looking in Western North Carolina, mountainous area. Down here in N GA, we have to hunt stream beds in the flatland, where oaks have given way to sycamores, beeches, ash, hackberries, tulip poplars. The presence of privet helps a lot. Sandy soil, not red clay. I looked in an ash grove near the Little Tennessee River last weekend, what looks like an ideal place to hunt, but saw no sign of any morels (yet). I'm about 2 hours south of there in GA and I'm not finding any either, although folks have found them around me, posted on facebook. I just came back from about 2.5 hours of walking along the water, saw nothing more than a 4-foot snake I almost stepped right on...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

eidolon said:


> I am in NE GA. They are up, here, in places, big ones, but the areas that I know have produced in the past are showing me nothing right now. My May apple patches have not even come up, which is weird. Exactly one year ago, they were going full steam. The weather was hot and dry for weeks here, no rain, and temps were regularly up near 80 degrees 3 weeks ago. Now we've had 2 days of good rain, but it's gotten chilly again...Hunting morels in the South is not like it is up North; they are HARD to find here. I will only be looking in Western North Carolina, mountainous area. Down here in N GA, we have to hunt stream beds in the flatland, where oaks have given way to sycamores, beeches, ash, hackberries, tulip poplars. The presence of privet helps a lot. Sandy soil, not red clay. I looked in an ash grove near the Little Tennessee River last weekend, what looks like an ideal place to hunt, but saw no sign of any morels (yet). I'm about 2 hours south of there in GA and I'm not finding any either, although folks have found them around me, posted on facebook. I just came back from about 2.5 hours of walking along the water, saw nothing more than a 4-foot snake I almost stepped right on...


They are not exactly easy to find up here unless you happen to live in Michigan or Indiana. I live in NE Ohio and am thankful for every one that I find!


----------



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

eidolon said:


> I am in NE GA. They are up, here, in places, big ones, but the areas that I know have produced in the past are showing me nothing right now. My May apple patches have not even come up, which is weird. Exactly one year ago, they were going full steam. The weather was hot and dry for weeks here, no rain, and temps were regularly up near 80 degrees 3 weeks ago. Now we've had 2 days of good rain, but it's gotten chilly again...Hunting morels in the South is not like it is up North; they are HARD to find here. I will only be looking in Western North Carolina, mountainous area. Down here in N GA, we have to hunt stream beds in the flatland, where oaks have given way to sycamores, beeches, ash, hackberries, tulip poplars. The presence of privet helps a lot. Sandy soil, not red clay. I looked in an ash grove near the Little Tennessee River last weekend, what looks like an ideal place to hunt, but saw no sign of any morels (yet). I'm about 2 hours south of there in GA and I'm not finding any either, although folks have found them around me, posted on facebook. I just came back from about 2.5 hours of walking along the water, saw nothing more than a 4-foot snake I almost stepped right on...


They're tough to find in MD too. Took me years of looking to develop eve 2-3 great spots. Hope to find some here.


----------



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

Discusman111 said:


> It won't be long now. May be some early ones coming up. I'm going out this weekend around asheville and reems creek barnardsville area. I know of a really good place that produces every year. Going to check there soon.


Im seeing here in the Lenoir area that most of the woods are coniferous vs good hardwood trees. Been keeping my eyes out for sycamore, tulip popular and elm but no luck yet.

It's time.


----------



## Discusman111 (Mar 19, 2021)

If anybody is in the asheville area I can show you a good spot. I've been considering doing a guided trip type thing. Not for money just to share the morel hunting and make friends.


----------



## Md. Morel Finder (Apr 14, 2018)

Went out yesterday for several hours. Lots of growth (trillion and May apples) but no shrooms yet. Hoping to see one pop soon.


----------



## Discusman111 (Mar 19, 2021)

In my area the mayapples are just now begining to come up.


----------



## Jmo91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Discusman111 said:


> If anybody is in the asheville area I can show you a good spot. I've been considering doing a guided trip type thing. Not for money just to share the morel hunting and make friends.


I was born and raised in asheville, now I live in Sylva but recently got into Morel hunting (I'm very much a novice). I'd take you up on that


----------



## Neyney (Mar 23, 2021)

Discusman111 said:


> If anybody is in the asheville area I can show you a good spot. I've been considering doing a guided trip type thing. Not for money just to share the morel hunting and make friends.


Hey! I'll be in Asheville next weekend (April


Discusman111 said:


> If anybody is in the asheville area I can show you a good spot. I've been considering doing a guided trip type thing. Not for money just to share the morel hunting and make friends.


Hey! I will be in Asheville next weekend (April 2-4th) and plan on going hunting. That would be awesome.


----------



## Kjorenner (Mar 25, 2021)

Md. Morel Finder said:


> Been watching around Lenoir and local area but nothing yet. Don't seem to be any schroomers around here.


Moved from TX to NC last week. Originally from Indiana where we found them daily during the season. Been out twice in a couple days on the Wake Forest area in nothing yet. Anxiously awaiting!! GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

checked 4spots in SC yesterady but nothing yet. Grond cover way behind last year. TOO Early. 3/25 to 3/30 usually peak season but not this year


----------



## Chefshawn (Mar 27, 2021)

Discusman111 said:


> If anybody is in the asheville area I can show you a good spot. I've been considering doing a guided trip type thing. Not for money just to share the morel hunting and make friends.


I live in Hickory but I'm totally down...even if it's just for the hike and to meet new friends 😊


----------



## Deana (Apr 2, 2021)

HI, Has anyone here ever found Morel Mushrooms around Jordan Lake, NC. I have been looking with no success. Wondering if I am wasting my time. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Deana said:


> HI, Has anyone here ever found Morel Mushrooms around Jordan Lake, NC. I have been looking with no success. Wondering if I am wasting my time.
> Thanks for any input.


Not necessarily. I would say you have to look for the right type of ecosystems around the lake. Older/mature forests, mixed hardwoods (I like to find poplars), near flood plains from small streams, etc. 
walk around enough this time of year and you’re.bound to see something interesting 😁


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> Not necessarily. I would say you have to look for the right type of ecosystems around the lake. Older/mature forests, mixed hardwoods (I like to find poplars), near flood plains from small streams, etc.
> walk around enough this time of year and you’re.bound to see something interesting 😁


I'm in NE GA, have been hunting them for 4 years. I have never seen one close to a lake. Those with much more experience than I have say that, in the South, you'll only find them beside _running_ water. The "blacks" might be found high up on hillsides, but the ones near water want running water, so they say. My 2 cents...


----------



## blueridge72 (Apr 23, 2013)

Deana said:


> HI, Has anyone here ever found Morel Mushrooms around Jordan Lake, NC. I have been looking with no success. Wondering if I am wasting my time.
> Thanks for any input.


I've looked quite a bit around Jordan lake and haven't come up with any, but there are probably some around. I think morels are just scarce around here. I have found some west of Jordan lake along the Haw, but not many. I've got a few places in the area where I've found them, but I've never come up with more than a hat full, some years none. At least morel season is a good time for a walk in the woods. 

PS Don't give up.
PPS I just realized that my experience matches eidolon's advice.
PPPS If you walk along the Haw River much, you will see snakes. Just be aware.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I have to agree with the above. There are just some places that are "shroomier" than others. There a golf course that we play that is probably the shroomiest place I've ever seen. They are everywhere! Especially boletes! And I've seen some beautiful oysters growing on some of the tree there. I would never take anything, because golf courses use pesticides and herbicides.


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

Found 15 blacks in far western NC this evening! They were a bit higher up in the hills which explains why I’ve struck out along the creek beds so far. They’re smaller and a little dried out from our warm and sunny weather this week but I’m just happy to be on the board. Photo is what we found in one roadside spot.


----------



## Deana (Apr 2, 2021)

blueridge72 said:


> I've looked quite a bit around Jordan lake and haven't come up with any, but there are probably some around. I think morels are just scarce around here. I have found some west of Jordan lake along the Haw, but not many. I've got a few places in the area where I've found them, but I've never come up with more than a hat full, some years none. At least morel season is a good time for a walk in the woods.
> 
> PS Don't give up.
> PPS I just realized that my experience matches eidolon's advice.
> PPPS If you walk along the Haw River much, you will see snakes. Just be aware.


Thanks for your input - I still have not found any in the areas I walk, but between yours and eidolon's advice, I might focus on the ares where water runs INTO the lake rather than where the lake floods. Either way I love hiking around the lake so I will continue to do so enjoyingly! But finding a Morel would make it super exciting as well!


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

WashCoMorels said:


> Found 15 blacks in far western NC this evening! They were a bit higher up in the hills which explains why I’ve struck out along the creek beds so far. They’re smaller and a little dried out from our warm and sunny weather this week but I’m just happy to be on the board. Photo is what we found in one roadside spot.



Where do you look for black morels in the mountains? I’m in the piedmont and haven’t found many around here. Do they tend to be with different trees? Different habitats?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Deana said:


> I might focus on the ares where water runs INTO the lake rather than where the lake floods.


I have been told, and I believe it's correct, that if an area is flooded such that water stands on it for about 5 days, it will kill or inhibit morel mycelium from producing mushrooms that year, and for several years more. I am in NE GA and we had LOTS of rain in the early Spring in 2020, and it was even worse in 2019. Areas that flooded then have not produced ANY morels here this year, and the season is about done with where I am...I don't think "overnight" flooding is a big deal, but if it's significant, it's going to make a problem for mushroom hunting.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

WashCoMorels said:


> Found 15 blacks in far western NC this evening! They were a bit higher up in the hills which explains why I’ve struck out along the creek beds so far. They’re smaller and a little dried out from our warm and sunny weather this week but I’m just happy to be on the board. Photo is what we found in one roadside spot.
> View attachment 37361


You found those in Washington Co. NC?


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

eidolon said:


> You found those in Washington Co. NC?


No, sorry, my name is misleading! I'm from Washington County, Ohio, but recently moved to out west of Asheville. Haven't gotten around to thinking up a new name yet


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

Jamesh said:


> Where do you look for black morels in the mountains? I’m in the piedmont and haven’t found many around here. Do they tend to be with different trees? Different habitats?


You know, it's really funny--they were not at all where I would have expected them. Around my home in Ohio they're a bit more predictable--in our old apple orchard and around a couple of big trees. But here they were all along a park service roadside, mostly on the flat shoulder in the dry leaf litter from fall. We only found a couple on the more "typical" mossy bank on the other side of the road. But no trees within 10 feet at least. We eventually concluded these things just have no rhyme or reason sometimes. 😂


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

WashCoMorels said:


> No, sorry, my name is misleading! I'm from Washington County, Ohio, but recently moved to out west of Asheville. Haven't gotten around to thinking up a new name yet


I thought it looked MIGHTY hilly in the back of that photo, to have been taken so close to the Carolina coast...Thanks, I'm going hunting up there in WNC starting tomorrow.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

WashCoMorels said:


> You know, it's really funny--they were not at all where I would have expected them. Around my home in Ohio they're a bit more predictable--in our old apple orchard and around a couple of big trees. But here they were all along a park service roadside, mostly on the flat shoulder in the dry leaf litter from fall. We only found a couple on the more "typical" mossy bank on the other side of the road. But no trees within 10 feet at least. We eventually concluded these things just have no rhyme or reason sometimes. 😂


The only person I know who finds these "blacks" in the mountains in N. Ga. (where I live) lives at a pretty high elevation just north of a development called Big Canoe. She spotted a patch of the blacks up on a ridge in her neighborhood a few years ago, just right beside the road where she walks for exercise. I can't imagine how you would actually hunt for these things in the hills, and I get the strong idea that most of them seem to be found by game hunters, in the particular areas where they're mostly looking for deer and turkeys.


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

eidolon said:


> The only person I know who finds these "blacks" in the mountains in N. Ga. (where I live) lives at a pretty high elevation just north of a development called Big Canoe. She spotted a patch of the blacks up on a ridge in her neighborhood a few years ago, just right beside the road where she walks for exercise. I can't imagine how you would actually hunt for these things in the hills, and I get the strong idea that most of them seem to be found by game hunters, in the particular areas where they're mostly looking for deer and turkeys.


Yep, that’s how the local I went with found all his. He wasn’t even into it until one year his son found one while they were turkey hunting and decided to look for more. Over the years they gradually found good spots. I think you really just have to run into them. Good luck with your NC hunt!!


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Been finding them, some fresh, some old. Most are small and hard to spot (White morels).

Maybe some rain will get a flush out


----------



## Jabe (Apr 10, 2021)

Md. Morel Finder said:


> Been watching around Lenoir and local area but nothing yet. Don't seem to be any schroomers around here.


I've


Md. Morel Finder said:


> Been watching around Lenoir and local area but nothing yet. Don't seem to be any schroomers around here.


Nothing yet in Rowan County. Searched my honey holes throughly this morning. Hopefully these storms will bring the out.


----------

